# Setbacks from surgery



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone experienced any setbacks after having had an ulnar osteotomy? I have put my Kashi back on tramadol as he is again limping as he did before the surgery. I am hoping just a restriction from all activity will take care of the problem. All I have done is resume regular activity after six weeks which was walking him daily and allowing him to go outside on a leash. I hope it corrects itself with just some tramadol and rest?!?!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi-
Mouse still has a limp, and her surgery was over 2 years ago- If you think about it, the bowed leg is slightly 'shorter' than the straight one, which can cause a limp.
Did you completely limit his activity at first? I remember you saying something about him playing with your other dog- I was SO very careful with Mousie, and didn't allow her ANY activity until she was fully healed-
I hope it's nothing serious, and he may just always have a limp-


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver still limps when he's had a longish walk and holds his leg up sometimes, although he puts it down when we ask, and it doesn't seem to hurt. We had to restrict him for 12 weeks after his surgery, working very slowly after 6 weeks into short walks. I think rest may help. Sorry he's had a setback.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. I did rest him completely for four weeks and then the Vet said he could resume regular activity after she saw him at four weeks. We have just taken him on short walks and apparently that tires him out so that he is limping and lifting his leg when standing. I am hoping the tramadol and rest will help him to limp less and he will be able to resume activities after 12 weeks. I think having Miya around has not helped my cause to keep him inactive.....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I had a housefull of other dogs when Mousie had her surgery. And I will agree it's not easy to keep them down! But she stayed in an x-pen -or laying on the couch with one of us- or in her snuggly with me, unless she was out to potty the entire time.
I hope some rest helps him feel better!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leena is he just holding it up or was he whining like it was hurting him? Did the vet want to see him again?

I hope with taking it easy for awhile he will do better. It's really hard to limit their activity when they have a sibling and want to play.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

You are so right Christy especially when the playmate loves to provoke him. I did not allow him to do anything for four weeks. I then slowly started to introduce short walks. Then at six weeks I took him on a little longer walk. Last weekend I had to attend a trade show in Montreal so the kids were watching the dogs. If anything happened during that time I do not know but it has been seven weeks now since the surgery. I am going to call my local vet tomorrow and see what he suggests. I don't think they redo the surgery do they? I am assuming he is in pain as he has gone back to limping and holding his leg up when standing or sitting as he did prior to the surgery. The vet suggested i give him tramadol until Tuesday and see if the limping goes away. I am thinking of restricting his activities totally until end of July.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Remember in addition to whatever actual surgical procedure was done, there is a loss of muscle mass from the restricted activity.

Clover had his CCL repaired last year and I was told roughly the same thing - activity after 6 weeks. What that really meant was almost nothing for 6 weeks, then very slow, very gradual, build up of activity. 

At 11 weeks Clover had a setback from too much too soon (and I wasn't doing THAT much) with lots of water in his knee. He had to go back to tramadol and rest for 3-4 weeks, then start over trying to build up muscle again. I approached it more slowly after that and he's been fine since.

I used an ex-pen or in my lap as his only options... it's hard to keep them from playing with the other dogs, but it's definitely for their own good. Start very slow (5-10 minute) walks and build every week. 

Good luck!

~K


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

How is Kashi doing? Is the rest and meds helping him?
I wish him a speedy recovery!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Narwyn said:


> Remember in addition to whatever actual surgical procedure was done, there is a loss of muscle mass from the restricted activity.
> 
> Clover had his CCL repaired last year and I was told roughly the same thing - activity after 6 weeks. What that really meant was almost nothing for 6 weeks, then very slow, very gradual, build up of activity.
> 
> ...


I have given him total rest for a two weeks and with the help of Tramadol I think he is doing much better now Katie. I am told that the limp will always be there now it may be pronounced if he does too much but I am amazed at how at the sound of noise they will go off running with all fours intact and then when they get up from a down position they start limping again. I have started taking him on five to ten min walks as it is now ten weeks since his surgery. Plus we are constantly massaging him. Hopefully he shall be good as new by the end of the summer. Thank you all for your good wishes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

leena365 said:


> I have given him total rest for a two weeks and with the help of Tramadol I think he is doing much better now Katie. I am told that the limp will always be there now it may be pronounced if he does too much but I am amazed at how at the sound of noise they will go off running with all fours intact and then when they get up from a down position they start limping again. I have started taking him on five to ten min walks as it is now ten weeks since his surgery. Plus we are constantly massaging him. Hopefully he shall be good as new by the end of the summer. Thank you all for your good wishes!


Good to hear he is doing a bit better now. As he matures he should learn his own body too and what his limitations are so he won't be as likely to overdo it. Right now he is probably so excited to have some freedom after all the recovery time, you need to help him learn when to take it easy.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We also did aquatherapy with MacGyver, which he loved. We have a PT in the area who specializes in dogs and does the therapy. It puts less stress on the leg but exercises the muscles.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My pups don't seem to like the water. What to do? I have as I had been restricting his and activity and taking him on real short walks and only once a day as opposed to 2 - 3 times a day as I did in the past. He is supervised at all times when playing with Miya. I think you are right Christy, I have to teach him when to take it easy and hopefully as he ages he will learn how much he can do and when to quit....Thanks for all your good wishes and suggestions all. I love this forum.


----------

